# Installing Brother 8860DN



## adripillo (May 24, 2013)

Hello, I am trying to install a printer on my system. So I installed print/cups, opened the browser and typed http://localhost:631/. I went to add the printer and it found on the net two Brother 8860 printers that are working, connected directly by IP in my work building. I tried to install both, adding the .ppd file. When all was done I tried to print a test page but it says it fails to do it.

Can someone please give me a hand with this? Thanks.


----------

